# 1ST. catfish of the season!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

April 17th. I went out with my brother in his boat for some catfishing. We left the ramp on the Licking River at 07:30. put the lines in the Ohio River just west of downtown Cincinnati around 08:10. We had 4 rods out with 3 different baits. At 08:55 my brother hooked into a fish. It was a channel cat of around 5 pounds. We moved up river at 0945 since we had only a couple of taps. The 3rd spot at 11:00 had some strippers picking off the chicken breast he had for bait. They just would not hit it so you could get a pull on them. I finally caught my 1st. fish of the season at 12:55 on 2 day old shad. This channel cat was around 7pounds. Tried to get a photo but had a camera malfunction.

We tried one more spot before we called it a day; since it was a perfect day to on the river. Just did not mark that many fish and the ones we spotted were not really feeding. I hope to get out in my boat sometime soon since the river is down, looks like it will be much cooler next week. Tight lines to all.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

My boat is still sitting in the driveway waiting to be "reactivated". LOL I'm chomping at the bit! Good to see you out and having success. 

UFM82


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Good start!! My boat is ready just have a couple of turkey tags to fill.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

You better get w/it HunterM! We have fish to catch!

Wess


----------

